# Laguna Madre arrives to TX



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Delivered to POC late last night. 

Picked up prop from Jack Foreman. 

Engine breaking in.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Very nice! What are the two antennas doing on the console? I thought gps antennas were all built in nowadays.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice. Tell us more, stop teasing.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very nice. Tell us more, stop teasing.


Very happy so far. Will send more details after fishing today. Best


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Fritz said:


> Very nice! What are the two antennas doing on the console? I thought gps antennas were all built in nowadays.


1- I-Pilot positioning antennae 

2- Simrad GPS - I was surprised but hear it’s necessary


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Stevie said:


> I was surprised but hear it’s necessary


Did anyone say why? NSS units have a built in GPS/GLONASS receiver.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Did anyone say why? NSS units have a built in GPS/GLONASS receiver.


Per Chittum’s shop, they’ve had issues with the built in receivers.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Show a picture of the tunnel with jack plate all the way up?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

commtrd said:


> Show a picture of the tunnel with jack plate all the way up?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Stevie said:


> View attachment 18334





commtrd said:


> Show a picture of the tunnel with jack plate all the way up?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Fished Rockport today. The Laguna Madre poles like a microskiff, yet is a large stable fishing platform. She easily poles in 6”. We jumped on plane in 8-9” with a hard bottom with 2 x 200lb guys. The boat runs in 3-4”. The ride is very dry — we crossed Aransas Bay in 15+ mph winds. Top speed WOT was 29 knots with a heavily cupped prop. 

This is what I signed up for, am pleased.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stevie said:


> Fished Rockport today. The Laguna Madre poles like a microskiff, yet is a large stable fishing platform. She easily poles in 6”. We jumped on plane in 8-9” with a hard bottom with 2 x 200lb guys. The boat runs in 3-4”. The ride is very dry — we crossed Aransas Bay in 15+ mph winds. Top speed WOT was 29 knots with a heavily cupped prop.
> 
> This is what I signed up for, am pleased.


Very nice! That’s what a tunnel hull should look like with the motor mounted where it should be. Is that a Foreman prop?


----------



## Trout-Nomenal (Jun 23, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very nice! That’s what a tunnel hull should look like with the motor mounted where it should be. Is that a Foreman prop?


What helps on this particular engine is that it's a 15 inch shaft lower unit. Those 5 inches makes a world of a difference compared to the rest of the other small outboards (ETEC, Suzuki, Mercury & Yamaha) that only have a minimum of 20 inches.

That will make the difference of the majority of the prop in the tunnel & some bellow the hull to the whole prop being in the tunnel and above the bottom of the hull.

It would be awesome if those other outboard manufacturers would offer a 15 inch shaft lower unit.

@Stevie, nice looking sled brother!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very nice! That’s what a tunnel hull should look like with the motor mounted where it should be. Is that a Foreman prop?


Yes, it’s a Jack Foreman prop. Chittum is working with Jack to prop and plumb the water intakes on all the Laguna Madres. 

Jack is a passionate shallow water pro. His favorite question is: “How mad are you at shallow water?” 

Chittum is smart to collaborate with Jack. 

Best,


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Trout-Nomenal said:


> What helps on this particular engine is that it's a 15 inch shaft lower unit. Those 5 inches makes a world of a difference compared to the rest of the other small outboards (ETEC, Suzuki, Mercury & Yamaha) that only have a minimum of 20 inches.
> 
> That will make the difference of the majority of the prop in the tunnel & some bellow the hull to the whole prop being in the tunnel and above the bottom of the hull.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the nice comments. 

Another advantage on Tohatsu’s 15 inch shaft is that it accommodates a lower poling platform. Better angle for spotting fish and easier to climb up for us old guys. 

I hear Tohatsu is coming out with a 60 hp built on the same block as the 50 hp, which will only weigh 4 pounds more— 209 lbs?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stevie said:


> Yes, it’s a Jack Foreman prop. Chittum is working with Jack to prop and plumb the water intakes on all the Laguna Madres.
> 
> Jack is a passionate shallow water pro. His favorite question is: “How mad are you at shallow water?”
> 
> ...


When you say “plumb the water intakes” are you saying they are putting transom mounted low water pickups on these boats? 
A Tohatsu 60 with a 15” shaft would definitely be an option for me...209# is crazy light. The price point and weight right now between the Tohatsu 50 and 60 is a big jump. Sub $8k for the 50 and over $12k for the 60 is a head scratcher. 
If they could make a 70 that weighs 220-230# with a 15” shaft that would be something.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Sweet ride man! Congrats.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When you say “plumb the water intakes” are you saying they are putting transom mounted low water pickups on these boats?


Smackdaddy, I don’t speak for Jack or Chittum and don’t have the exact technical details on the water intake. Just heard the general concept yesterday. I gather it’s a system that Jack installs in his own boats. Will let you know as I hear more.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

One thing I really like about rigged out tunnels with the large cav plate is it keeps you from landing on the prop when you slip off the platform. Don’t ask me how I know this... sweet ride @Stevie. I’m jealous


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stevie said:


> Smackdaddy, I don’t speak for Jack or Chittum and don’t have the exact technical details on the water intake. Just heard the general concept yesterday. I gather it’s a system that Jack installs in his own boats. Will let you know as I hear more.


I will probably drop by his shop next week and chew the fat with him after ai fish Thursday. I might even drag him out on the water if he has time to go try out the custom rod I built him and the push pole holder/rod holder belt I made him. He’s probably talking to them about a transom mounted water pickup like he had on his Yamaha 50 2 stroke. I had a similar setup I custom made for my last boat and it worked very well as long as you stayed out of heavy back lake grass. Jack is quite a character!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Looking beautiful, congrats on the skiff!


----------



## ActionCliff (May 10, 2017)

Beautiful boat Steve. Hope to see it in person in POC one day soon.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Really nice skiff. If your old 178 Tender is a Cadillac, this is definitely a Bentley. Absolutely a functional work of art. Congratulations @Stevie !


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> Nice skiff hope you have fun with it. I spent three hours poling Tom Horbey's skiff earlier this year on a breezy day with intent to buy if it outperformed the HB Pro. Dry ride is relative in skiffs but this is not dry in my perspective.
> Anyone can view this shared album at: https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5hPMfYGE5Zwe
> 
> Of course the skiff planes so shallow you can avoid open water most of the time and it is easy to pole in light wind. Perfect for baby boomers that can pick their days on the water.


Howdy SJRobin,

I am very picky about a dry ride having run a Yellowfin 31 offshore in Veracruz for 4 years. I have my own dryness ranking of the 4 skiffs I’ve owned. In one boat I would not make certain runs because I knew it would be a wet ride. 

My experience thus far, running the Laguna Madre 3 days and crossing Aransas Bay and San Antonio Bay in 15-20 mph winds, is that the LM is as dry as the top skiff in my ranking. 

Yesterday Tom Horbey and I had our boats on the water side by side. We noticed that my boat floats higher— I had 7 gallons of fuel; he had a full tank (22gallons), I had no Spider basket on the bow; Tom did. And my boat has the carbon package, which supposedly saves 100 pounds; Tom’s is a standard boat with some carbon. 

Feel free to come fish with me any time... one caveat: if I find out you’re a baby boomer who picks his days, you’ll walk the plank!! ;-)

Saludos


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> Really nice skiff. If your old 178 Tender is a Cadillac, this is definitely a Bentley. Absolutely a functional work of art. Congratulations @Stevie !


Thanks for all the nice comments. 

Glad you got that tender Not2Shabby


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Nice skiff hope you have fun with it. I spent three hours poling Tom Horbey's skiff earlier this year on a breezy day with intent to buy if it outperformed the HB Pro. Dry ride is relative in skiffs but this is not dry in my perspective.
> Anyone can view this shared album at: https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5hPMfYGE5Zwe
> 
> Of course the skiff planes so shallow you can avoid open water most of the time and it is easy to pole in light wind. Perfect for baby boomers that can pick their days on the water.


You will get spray like that on nearly any boat running with a crosswind like we have on most days down here. The only way to avoid it is to be running 50+mph so you stay ahead of it. I know spray rails help but the only dry boats I’ve been on in chop like that are bay boats running 50+. Is a HB Pro dry running 20-25mph in a situation where you are quartering chop with a 15-20mph crosswind? I have never been on any Hell’s Bay but maybe commtrd can change that.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You will get spray like that on nearly any boat running with a crosswind like we have on most days down here. The only way to avoid it is to be running 50+mph so you stay ahead of it. I know spray rails help but the only dry boats I’ve been on in chop like that are bay boats running 50+. Is a HB Pro dry running 20-25mph in a situation where you are quartering chop with a 15-20mph crosswind? I have never been on any Hell’s Bay but maybe commtrd can change that.


nope


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Crossed Aransas Bay with winds at 35+ and I can promise I got wet on my pro. But put that bow down with the tabs and it handles it much better than I thought it would. I think any skiff is gonna get you wet on a day like that really. 

Beautiful ride that Chittum. Looks like a blast to go skinny on that for sure.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You will get spray like that on nearly any boat running with a crosswind like we have on most days down here. The only way to avoid it is to be running 50+mph so you stay ahead of it. I know spray rails help but the only dry boats I’ve been on in chop like that are bay boats running 50+. Is a HB Pro dry running 20-25mph in a situation where you are quartering chop with a 15-20mph crosswind? I have never been on any Hell’s Bay but maybe commtrd can change that.


No of course not Smack.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank


Stevie said:


> Howdy SJRobin,
> 
> I am very picky about a dry ride having run a Yellowfin 31 offshore in Veracruz for 4 years. I have my own dryness ranking of the 4 skiffs I’ve owned. In one boat I would not make certain runs because I knew it would be a wet ride.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the invitation and I am a baby boomer that is very selective on skiff launch days.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Thank
> 
> 
> Thanks for the invitation and I am a baby boomer that is very selective on skiff launch days.


Walk the carbon fiber plank!


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Pretty boat. Congratulations.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Sabalon said:


> Pretty boat. Congratulations.


Thanks, Sabalón. Your build thread and advice were very helpful. Appreciate the opportunity to meet via MS. Saludos,


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Beautiful skiff Stevie. One of you Texas guys needs to buy his Gordon before I get myself in trouble with the wife.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Beautiful skiff Stevie. One of you Texas guys needs to buy his Gordon before I get myself in trouble with the wife.


Ask forgiveness, not permission...


----------



## explorer21 (Nov 22, 2017)

I might be interested in the Gordon. Pm me i am in Lake Jackson Texas.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

pete_paschall said:


> Ask forgiveness, not permission...


I just did that with a new Ross Evolution R Salt for my 10 wt....probably too soon to play that card again.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

If yours can tell a new Ross 10 wt from and old Xi3 or One, please keep her the hell away from mine.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

We have an unspoken “Don’t ask, don’t tell.” rule regarding fishing tackle for me and shoes for her in my house. 

Had to share photos of my first big trout on fly— I had some help— fished with Tom Horbey today....


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

That’s an epic trout on the fly. I’ve thrown flies at a few big trout, but they never seem very interested in my offering. Am I remembering correctly that Tom has a Laguna Madre, too?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice trout, I hope to CPR one on the fly soon as well but I keep messing with the redfish on conventional tackle. Was the tide back to normal this morning?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> That’s an epic trout on the fly. I’ve thrown flies at a few big trout, but they never seem very interested in my offering. Am I remembering correctly that Tom has a Laguna Madre, too?


Thanks. Was very lucky. Yes Tom has a LM. We fished mine.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very nice trout, I hope to CPR one on the fly soon as well but I keep messing with the redfish on conventional tackle. Was the tide back to normal this morning?


Tides were a little higher today.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Big trout! I haven’t caught a big trout on fly, spin, net, dynamite....At this point I’ve given up. Congrats!


----------



## Luke_B (May 28, 2014)

Nicely done on the trout! 

Can’t wait to see the skiff in person. (Both of them lol)


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good trout Steve. Did Tom use your new skiff?


----------



## ActionCliff (May 10, 2017)

POC has gotta be the Chittum Capital of TX, believe there's another one headed there.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> So how does Tom like your new skiff?


Tom thinks mine is lighter. But, we did not fish with the Spider casting basket.


----------



## selliott (Jul 16, 2014)

Count me in for another one that should find its way to POC in a few months.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Very lucky with trout in LM skiff. Got her poling out of a lake instead of running out...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful trout, thanks for the CPR!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

beauty!


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice!!!!!

Now, wipe that mud and grass off of her ASAP!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sabalon said:


> Nice!!!!!
> 
> Now, wipe that mud and grass off of her ASAP!


The deck is self cleaning...just bustin chops!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Fished with Tom Horbey on Wednesday— black drum were on the move. 

My old friend, Anthony Grice, caught a few and helped poling to big trout Thursday. 



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Beautiful trout, thanks for the CPR!


All big girl trout should get CPR. I don’t have the trout experience you do Mac, but I’m hooked. The strike was ferocious. 



Sabalon said:


> Nice!!!!!
> 
> Now, wipe that mud and grass off of her ASAP!


Thanks, Sabalón. Yes she regurgitated a lot of grass.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The deck is self cleaning...just bustin chops!





Sabalon said:


> Nice!!!!!
> 
> Now, wipe that mud and grass off of her ASAP!


Now I get it... It’s a fishing boat. Mud and grass are part of the deal. She runs and poles very shallow, but I’ve managed to find some oysters along the way as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’ve yet to catch a big trout on a fly rod, you are the man I need to go learn with. Great photos!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stevie said:


> Now I get it... It’s a fishing boat. Mud and grass are part of the deal. She runs and poles very shallow, but I’ve managed to find some oysters along the way as well.


Those oysters raking the bottom of the hull is a nasty feeling but part of it I guess. My bottom is just about ready for some MarineTex gouge filler!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Dang Stevie! Nice to see some great Texas fish tricking documented in awesome pictures with an accompaniment of smiling friends! Impressive.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice job Stevie hell of a trout.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Nice job Stevie hell of a trout.


Thanks I was really lucky to get her


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Thanks I was really lucky to get her


Something tells me luck had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I like the pic of your friend holding the Red.

Poor Conflicted Soul- Chittum Hat and Hells Bay Sun Shirt.......


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Net 30 said:


> I like the pic of your friend holding the Red.
> 
> Poor Conflicted Soul- Chittum Hat and Hells Bay Sun Shirt.......


Nice catch.

In my narrow view (the boats I own) there’s no conflict....it’s a continuum.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow, what a nice boat!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Sunset poling platform yoga. Happy 4th of July!


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

dang Stevie, that LM is putting in work! Have you brought it up to Galveston area yet?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

POCtied said:


> dang Stevie, that LM is putting in work! Have you brought it up to Galveston area yet?


Hey Chris, We fished the LM in Galveston over Easter. Came again over this 4th of July weekend. Let’s fish some time. Best,


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Steve—I see it the same way on HB and Chittum. Well put.


----------

